# Bad reaction to hygetropin black top



## hotairballoon (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey mates, just wonder if anyone get insect bites at injection sites? I got it after every injection. They're red warm to the touch and a bit sore. I checked the code on the site and it says the batch is legit. Do you know how to avoid them?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

hotairballoon said:


> Hey mates, just wonder if anyone get insect bites at injection sites? I got it after every injection. They're red warm to the touch and a bit sore. I checked the code on the site and it says the batch is legit. Do you know how to avoid them?


Yep I used to get them, as did many others. They get very itchy and take a good number of days to go down.

I no longer use Hyges now. After sticking to ansomone for the last few months its made me realize how bad Hyges are!

Switch to IM jabs to avoid the red welts


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

hotairballoon said:


> Hey mates, just wonder if anyone get insect bites at injection sites? I got it after every injection. They're red warm to the touch and a bit sore. I checked the code on the site and it says the batch is legit. Do you know how to avoid them?


I got these using genetech hgh and the first couple of hyge shots but i realsed i was injecting too close to the belly button area, moving further out to the side resolved this for me.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

IM injections


----------



## hotairballoon (Jun 9, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> IM injections





Sustanation said:


> I got these using genetech hgh and the first couple of hyge shots but i realsed i was injecting too close to the belly button area, moving further out to the side resolved this for me.





shadow4509 said:


> Yep I used to get them, as did many others. They get very itchy and take a good number of days to go down.
> 
> I no longer use Hyges now. After sticking to ansomone for the last few months its made me realize how bad Hyges are!
> 
> Switch to IM jabs to avoid the red welts


Thanks mate! I also have test flu while on HGH. I guess that's my reaction to gear.


----------



## hotairballoon (Jun 9, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> IM injections


Thanks


----------



## hotairballoon (Jun 9, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> I got these using genetech hgh and the first couple of hyge shots but i realsed i was injecting too close to the belly button area, moving further out to the side resolved this for me.


I inject near love handle and switch to inner thigh but I still get those welt.  Thanks for your advice mate.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

hotairballoon said:


> I inject near love handle and switch to inner thigh but I still get those welt.  Thanks for your advice mate.


Switch to IM and you won't have a problem or change your growth.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

shadow4509 said:


> Yep I used to get them, as did many others. They get very itchy and take a good number of days to go down.
> 
> I no longer use Hyges now. After sticking to ansomone for the last few months its made me realize how bad Hyges are!
> 
> Switch to IM jabs to avoid the red welts


that the 4iu ansomone m8 ?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

barksie said:


> that the 4iu ansomone m8 ?


100iu mate 10x10iu


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

shadow4509 said:


> 100iu mate 10x10iu


ahh i seen that, i got the 4iu ansomone and my ansomone looks like different packaging than the 100iu, you say that the 100iu the [email protected] then ?


----------



## hotairballoon (Jun 9, 2015)

shadow4509 said:


> Switch to IM and you won't have a problem or change your growth.


thanks mate


----------



## Bondiberg (Jun 7, 2015)

I used to get these and worse but found rotating sites as far from each other as possible solved the problem I think it's the lymphatic system fighting the additives so switching to different areas helped me... Shooting 3iu of biogen labs aqx 3 x daily with Good results after 3 weeks


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> IM injections


You shouldn't have to inject it IM

It's due to poor quality gh

Hyge.cn ansomone both can be inject sub q just fine so can rips

My friend has contacted hygiene direct about this they are comming out with a new formula

(Not having a go btw mate just think orignals are pony atm)


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

shadow4509 said:


> Yep I used to get them, as did many others. They get very itchy and take a good number of days to go down.
> 
> I no longer use Hyges now. After sticking to ansomone for the last few months its made me realize how bad Hyges are!
> 
> Switch to IM jabs to avoid the red welts


Ansomone are much better however remember their pharma so are dearer

Their is better ug gh out their same price range and orignals

(I use ansomone personally though)


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

bail said:


> You shouldn't have to inject it IM
> 
> It's due to poor quality gh
> 
> ...


Probably true, just solved the problem lol. Thought it might have been the bac water?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> Probably true, just solved the problem lol. Thought it might have been the bac water?


People say that but try old rips or ansomone with the same vac water their wont be a issue hyge has admitted (or the people behind hygiene pharma) soon as their new products come out I'll give them a go a post results on here bud


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

barksie said:


> ahh i seen that, i got the 4iu ansomone and my ansomone looks like different packaging than the 100iu, you say that the 100iu the [email protected] then ?


Ansomone is ansomone, whether its 40iu kits 100iu kits 200iu kits. they do loads.

Red,blue,green,orange,purple different sized kits.

40iu kits are red

100iu kits are blue


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> Probably true, just solved the problem lol. Thought it might have been the bac water?


Personally I think its down to a slighly bacteria in the vial. Friend has also confirmed next batch of hygene will be improved


----------



## hotairballoon (Jun 9, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Probably true, just solved the problem lol. Thought it might have been the bac water?


I changed to sterile water and still have the problem. I've been IM and the problem is gone. I don't even have pip afterward.


----------

